# Venustus Cichlid



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a Venustus Cichlid. It is over a year old, 5 inches long and it's face is not blue green. I was at a pet store that had one that did have the blue green face. I think the guy there said that one was a giraffe and mine must be a Venustus. He claims they are different. But when I look online the fish names I find Venustus giraffe Cichlid. Also there is the Livingstoni Cichlid that looks similar. How do I know which one I have? My question is do I have a male Venustus or male giraffe OR is it a female and that's why it's face is not blue green?

This pic is not mine but I found this pic online that is very similar to mine.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, it's difficult to sex your fish when the picture is another fish that "kinda sorta looks like" your fish. However, the fact that your venustus does not have a blue face is a pretty good indicator that it is female. And you are correct, Giraffe Cichlid is a common name for venustus.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I, am in no way a Venustus expert, but if have a read here, https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=445685 you will see that many nimbochromis venustus are late bloomers and depending what other tank mates you have, it may impact whether it is a non dominant male or female. It would really help to post pictures of yours. Then you may get more help.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I chimed in multiple times on the linked thread. It is my experience that not having a blue face means very little. If the fish in question does not have tank parameters allowing it to flourish,it may be quite a while before you see any male coloration. If possible I would keep your fish in question in a tank with others of the same species,and all being around the same size or smaller in order for it show any dominant behavior or possible attempts to do so. As far as the pictured fish yes it is a Nimbochromis Venustus. As far as the pet store assistant offering advice on cichlids. It's probably best to come here to receive good info. Some pet store employees know what they're talking about,others don't. At least here you can receive info from multiple individuals,who can confirm good info from poor info.(my 2cents).Giraffe Cichlid is a common ( nickname) for Nimbochromis Venutstus.5 inches is about the size my male started to sort of, maybe show. Patience with this species,or any haplochromis for that matter is best.


----------



## Gearheadkenny123 (Jun 15, 2019)

I bought what was supposedly a venustus cichlid from petsmart. Been a wonderful fish and is getting huge now. Bought at 1.5 inches and it is now at least 4 inches in just a couple months.

I am reasonably sure its a female. I habe done a lot of research of the differences and seems that I have a female.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Gearheadkenny123 said:


> I bought what was supposedly a venustus cichlid from petsmart. Been a wonderful fish and is getting huge now. Bought at 1.5 inches and it is now at least 4 inches in just a couple months.
> 
> I am reasonably sure its a female. I habe done a lot of research of the differences and seems that I have a female.


Give it another inch or two. You may or may not change your mind. Either way, it looks healthy.


----------

